
Ask HN: Many good devs do you know that have almostno online presence - tester756
You know, they don&#x27;t have their blog, twitter, they aren&#x27;t active on reddit programming oriented subs, hn, linked in, etc?<p>Basically &quot;nobody&quot; (at internet scale) heard about them except people who have worked with them
======
slumpt_
The people I know that are the best at their job? No online presence.

I do know a lot of very _well paid_ engineers who happen to be good at selling
their brand on those platforms, however.

They’re just not the folks who blew me away in their actual work.

Blog posts just cannot equate to real gritty problem solving in the world.

------
peapicker
Pretty much all of them.

------
caryd
All of them.

------
kinjal__c
There are many, many.

------
dennis_jeeves
Why do you ask?

~~~
tester756
I was wondering about it for a while and while it seemed very reasonable, then
I'm aware of very top level of security (basically top level CTF competitors)
who are very active on the Internet

Of course they may be an exception, but generally I was curious.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
To answer your question - most 'good' and perhaps even 'excellent' developers
will simply not have a presence online as far as programming goes.

